# Nikon 14-24 Novoflex adapter



## charlesa (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the fabled Nikon 14-24 via a Novoflex adapter onto a Canon body? I know Lee and Fotodiox have a filter holder system for the lens, but I think there is a lack of high density ND filters for long exposure work...


----------



## charlesa (Mar 8, 2013)

I already use a 24 mm TS-E II with a 1Ds III as it is, but it is quite the fabled lens that Nikon. The D800E is a good suggestion, although the lack of availability of ND filters for the 14-24 is a down point.


----------



## RGF (Mar 8, 2013)

I looked in the 14-24 with Novoflex and at first was intriqued. Hoever, the more I looked the more I felt it was an awkward and unusable combination. The lens needs to be manually stopped down prior to exposure and the tab you use to do this is very close the adapter/camera body. I wish someone would bite the bullet and create an adapter that allows full functionality - or perhaps even canon and nikon agree to swap lenses and reengineer the contacts so the 14-24 can work on a canon body and canon 17 and 24 TS can work on Nikon bodies - okay I'll stop dreaming now.

Rich


----------



## tomms (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been using the 14-24 on my 5D3 for almost a year now and I love it, it's incredibly sharp wide open and the low distortion for such a wide field is incredible. Granted I don't need the autofocus because I shoot mosly timelapse with this lens.

The novoflex is the only adapter I've ever used so I can't speak for any of the other ones, the manual aperture tab works well, and you get pretty good as estimating where you're at after awhile.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 11, 2013)

Either buy a D800E and the lens for my landscape work, or a Novoflex adapter to try and get it to work as I would like... hmm. No clues on whether Canon could ever pull of this lens in their lineup, not at this level of quality that is.


----------



## Ricku (Mar 17, 2013)

charlesa said:


> No clues on whether Canon could ever pull of this lens in their lineup, not at this level of quality that is.


That is a very good question. I.m.o, it does not even have to be a 14-24mm.

I'd be more than happy with a 16-35 III or 17-40 II, as long as the lens is razor sharp across the frame.

Come on now Canon, give us a proper UWA-zoom already!


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm using the 14-24, but on a D800, not with the adapter.
Great lens, low distortion, CA is manageable.
FWIW, I usually have it smacked over to the 14mm end all the time.

BUT, worth considering as an alternative, is the Samyang 14mm prime. It does have a lot more distortion than the nikon zoom, but if you're shooting landscape you can usually work around that by keeping any straight lines running near the centerlines of the image. It's sharper and less CA than the nikon zoom in the corners too. and 1/3 the price, or less.
I'm going to be evaluating whether or not I keep the zoom or just use a 14mm and 20mm prime instead.
Tough choice, that zoom sure is nice to use, even w-o any easy ND filter options.


----------



## RGF (Mar 17, 2013)

tomms said:


> I have been using the 14-24 on my 5D3 for almost a year now and I love it, it's incredibly sharp wide open and the low distortion for such a wide field is incredible. Granted I don't need the autofocus because I shoot mosly timelapse with this lens.
> 
> The novoflex is the only adapter I've ever used so I can't speak for any of the other ones, the manual aperture tab works well, and you get pretty good as estimating where you're at after awhile.



Tomms

What is your procedure? To set the manual aperture, do you need to count clicks, estimate how far to move the lever? How difficult is it to reach - can you easily move the lever from behind the camera or do you need to be facing the camera?

Thanks


----------



## tomms (Mar 18, 2013)

The procedure is pretty simple there are no clicks, you push it to one side (wide open or stopped down) and estimate how far you're going, on feel. I can do this from behind the camera comfortably now, but in the beginning I would have to check and see where I was at (there is a simple indicator on the adapter)


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------

